# Lever Legend One Year Older



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Happy Birthday to

The Enabler

Mr Lever

The Dude

Coffee Chap .....


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Yay!!!! Happy Birthday Chap!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Happy birthday mr chap


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Happy birthday mate. You look fantastic for a 63 year old!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Have a good'un dude


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Happy Birthday CC - Have an enjoyable day (& night)


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Happy birthday CoffeeChap!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Happy birthday Lever Legend - those of us about to grind, salute you!


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

Happy birthday CC!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Happy birthday, the man with many names: CC/LL/Dude/Dave - and thank you for all the happy happy joy joy you bring to the forum and that you have personally brought into my coffee drinking life.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Many Happy returns Dave!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

And may there be many more Dave:coffee:


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Have a good one chap of coffee


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

All the best Chap!!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Another year older - another year wiser.... stop hogging all the wisdom!

Happy Birthday Chap


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Another year older - another year wiser.... stop hogging all the wisdom!

Happy Birthday Chap


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I posted that twice because his memory isn't as good as it was - an age thing







(and my bonky phone)


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Happy birthday Dave - hope you have an excellent day


----------



## DannyMontez (May 19, 2014)

Happy Birthday! Hope you had a good day!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Happy birthday CC


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Thankyou very much folks, no coffee related presents for me today but I did get a couple of fab retro chairs









Having just made this









I intend to sit back and enjoy, cheers everyone


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Happy Birthday dude, love that chair would go nice in my barber shop


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Happy Birthday


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Happy Birthday Dave


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

Happy Birthday Chap keep the ideas coming


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Happy birthday from me too. Cool chair!


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Happy birthday!


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Happy Birthday and impressed to see your present coffee coloured too!

John


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

Happy Birthday CC


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

johnealey said:


> Happy Birthday and impressed to see your present coffee coloured too!
> 
> John


Has practical advantages. Too much relaxing in that chair could result in spills. I'm sure the Dude's coffee is not lacking in stimulant properties though.


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Happy Birthday Coffeechap. Hope it was a good one


----------

